# Best starting Rod/Reel combo for long casting?



## Elite Doc

So I think those videos on the National Casting Championships from the "Fishing Bible" section of this website got me drooling. Right now I have two spinning reels that are sufficient for most applications but the big downside is they cast terribly. One the reason is I have the upper limit of test line on both, which is also pretty old to boot, which I will be correcting today/tomorrow with a trip to Bass Pro and while I'm there....

I have: 
Penn 440 SSg on a Penn Slammer 6'6'' 1 piece rod with 12lb test mono
Quantum Blue Runner Gold on a Shimano 7' 1 piece rod with 20lb test mono

I like all my gear except the Shimano rod sucks, its really stiff, kind of heavy, it says Action: fast, Power: Medium/Heavy but I dont know what that means and doesn't seem to do anything great other than no problems reeling stuff in. The penn is great, lightweight, well made, flawless operation.

I want to cast farther, much farther than I am able to now, to the point that surf fishing is actually fun and pier fishing is more fun. Right now it seems silly to surf fish when I can throw it further than cast it. I feel like its all in the rod and line, not so much in the reel in terms of distance (to a point obviously) It's not a physical problem, Im fairly athletic and strong and my technique is pretty standard, I can aim and 100% throw where I want and all, not a novice or anything. So a couple of questions for this super knowledgeable bunch, and please I am not trying to start any arguments on which brand vs. another is better, just whatever your opinion or experience tells you and keeping in mind that I'm *a student* on a tight budget.

1) Whats the best Rod - size, brand or model name, any specific details?
2) Whats the best Reel, do I need a new one? Type, brand or model name?
3) Am I better off just switching line type and getting a new rod for the quantum reel since it is pretty beefy already? Or is baitcaster the way to go?
4) Any specific products I should avoid?

I'll be shopping at Bass Pro if that helps but they have so much stuff, and the staff's knowledge is hit or miss at best. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Travis71902

bump. Curious about proper surf fishing tackle as well.


----------



## BLACK ADDER

If out Virginia Beach-way, stop in at Princess Anne Distributers, right at the end of I-264 (or 21st St.)..Anthony can fix you up.
Their phone number is 428-1000.


----------



## Fishman

Maybe think about dumping the spinning gear and start looking at some casting rod and reels. If you gonna go to Bass Pro Shops look at the ocean Master casting rods the ten foot OM10sc is rated from 4 to 8 oz. Depending on what kind of fishing you are doing look a the Diawa SL20SHA or SL30SHA reels. You’ll get into the set up for just over three hundred bucks. 

I’d spool the 30 up with 17lb. Test and the 20 up with 14 Lb test line of your choice.

If you have a local B&T shop near by or if you are in an area that does a lot of surf fishing like the outer banks of N.C. check out the tackle shops down there they won't steer you wrong.


----------



## Bass_n_around

*Hey fishman*

LOL your saying a baitcasting surf setup off the shelf is ouitcasting a spinning,Yeh,Not trying to be rude but wrong


----------



## Fishman

Just my opinon


----------



## jlentz

I would have to agree with Fishman. I think in most surf situations I fish, conventional gear will get you more distance than spinning. I am talking about throwing heavier weight 8oz and above. I just find spinning rods to be a pain to use when throwing that much weight with a nice size bait. Back to the original post, since you mention you are on a tight budget the first thing I would do is change the line from mono to braid. You will pick up some distance just by doing that. I am surprised no one asked yet but it is very important info needed to offer specific rod/reel suggestions, what size weight do you normally fish with? Also are you throwing bait, lures or both?
John


----------



## Shooter

There is a thread in the Open Fourm that SandFlea started on this very subject.

Everyone has to remember there is many questions that has to be asked to get the RIGHT answer. The person up North that ask for a Striper rod may need a 9' spinner for throwing plugs or 4oz and bait with braid where as down South the best rod might be a 12 heaver that will toss 8oz and bait. Are you fishing for spot or 80lb cobia, are you needing to toss 40 feet or 100 yards,,, lots of questions to be asked before the BEST answer can be given.

That's why I try and have all the different type rods (or so thats what I tell the wife)


----------



## Elite Doc

Hey guys, it's been away awhile since I posted but thanks for all replys, including the PM's I got recommending specific gear. I decided what I will get, either a Penn 525Mag or Daiwa Saltist with a new rod as yet to be determined. It seemed like the universal best reel for distance casting within a reasonable budget from what I've researched and heard. What it comes down to is this: Im new to conventional surf casting, I know that over the next 20 years I will probably spend over 100K on fishing between boats, reels, rods, etc.. so I just need a solid setup for learning what the hell Im doing. I'm a professional in my work and with time expect to become the same with fishing through hard knocks, practice and excellent teachers, same as I learned my "real job" craft. Thanks for all the advice, I will try both reels that I mentioned above and post my reviews accordingly.


----------



## CrawFish

bassandsurf said:


> LOL your saying a baitcasting surf setup off the shelf is ouitcasting a spinning,Yeh,Not trying to be rude but wrong


My off the shelf ballistic and blue yonder will outcast 90% of whatever out there in the surf throwing 8nbait. If it's in my hands, it would be 95%.


----------



## AtlantaKing

If you would like to test out some gear before you plunk down the cash, lemme know and we can meet up. It's kinda hard to envision a 525's performance when you're standing at the fishing counter at BPS...


----------



## Elite Doc

Thanks man, well I wont say unfortunately, but I am heading down to Florida for 3 months this weekend for work so won't get a chance to try out before buying but thats ok. Seems can't really go wrong with any reel in that price range. 

One other question, what about levelwinds on conventional reels. Ive seen this Daiwa Saltist with levelwind, I'm imagining that they make the retrieve easier at the cost of some distance on casting. Other cons? Does it take out any challenge and therefore the fun in mastering???? Recommend going with a levelwind?


----------



## basstardo

bassandsurf said:


> LOL your saying a baitcasting surf setup off the shelf is ouitcasting a spinning,Yeh,Not trying to be rude but wrong


I'll take the Pepsi challenge on that  Just like Crawfish said, it'll probably outcast 95% of the spinning folks out there if you know what you're doing. When we do some of the Castamucks out at TCC this winter, come on out. I think you'll be pretty surprised.


----------



## osiya47

Shooter said:


> That's why I try and have all the different type rods (or so thats what I tell the wife)


as well as i


----------



## wdbrand

*Take all your gear*

with you to FL, along with the link to P&S. Get on the Florida board and ask when a casta muck will be held. Three months later, you should be good to go.


----------



## DS422

If i can throw the 525 mag, anyone can. It's a nice reel to get started on before you get too crazy with more expensive conventional reels.


----------



## Bass_n_around

*Basstardo*

Ive seen you cast dude,And you aint gonna outcast a spinning with an off the shelf reel and 12ft rod.Most claim with the exception of Tommy,To go over a hundred yds,Dude ive seen you and your know way near it..Sorry but dont take the critisizm the wrong way.


----------



## Bass_n_around

*DS is right*

For the beginner the 525 is the one,Or the Slosh


----------



## AtlantaKing

bassandsurf said:


> Ive seen you cast dude,And you aint gonna outcast a spinning with an off the shelf reel and 12ft rod.Most claim with the exception of Tommy,To go over a hundred yds,Dude ive seen you and your know way near it..Sorry but dont take the critisizm the wrong way.


I'm curious: how far is your average _measured_ cast with your spinning gear? Best _measured_ cast?


----------



## Fins&butt4me

I think that before some of you guys get to far into your recomendations on a question like this you should consider the situation of the person asking the question and also remember that there is a difference between casting and fishing. I think all to often folks on this site loose their priorities. Most folks who have little or no fishing or casting experiance will have nothing but misery picking up a casting reel and hitting the surf. 9 times out of 10 the folks asking this type of question will be happier and catch more fish if a simple 8 to 10 ft spinning combo were recomended. I personally can cast a conventional reel better than the average poster on this site but when I fish for fun I often choose to use spinning gear. To often folks around hear need to remember that many people asking questions here have limited evperiance and a conventional setup may be over their heads.


----------



## Bass_n_around

*Best not wind added or gutted reel or 15ft rod*

My best 170 yds ON a good day.Thats with 6oz on a tsunami 6-10oz 12ft rod.I think i can do better sense when i did this i just got over rotator cuff surgery.But theres alot of guys that do better but not on a regular rod casting or spinning not gutted and 15ft.Big difference on a setup rod and reel,Im sure with that kind of settup anyone can look good.I bench around 460 so i can yank it pretty good.Theres a guy named Goerge that hung aroun d PLO that could yank it pretty good and Tommy dodson to.


----------



## Bass_n_around

*Finns&butt is absoluteley right*

Your right on the money.For people just starting out,And you r fishing not casting conventional is the wrong way to go.


----------



## basstardo

The day you saw me cast I was using a *straight out of the box* Abu 6500 with 14lb line. I literally put line on it when I got there. I was also using a 13' Rainshadow SU1569. Before I was using that combo, I was using another 6500 *with levelwind*, bone stock, with a Tsunami 11'6" rod and I could still hit 165 yards measured on a field. If we get out with the castamucks again this year, I'll take a bone stock 6500 and whatever rod you choose, so long as it's 12' or better, and we'll measure it. 

Nothing personal taken from your comments, I just think they're wrong.


----------



## chris storrs

casting has very little to do with strength or uber expensive gear imo...get any quality rod and reel (say 150$ each)matched to the type of fishing you want to do, and with technique gained from actually fishing, you will be able to keep up with anyone

and as far as tackle aiding distance, the difference between my 13'2" zziplex hst and pimped to the max outta this world custom blue yonder vs. my at teh time stock ocean master with a daiwa 20 in a fishing situation with a baited rig, was prolly only about 10-15 yards....

in casting tourmanents the difference was around 100' or so.... still only 33 yards


whatever type fishing you do, go to a LOCAL shop,near where youll be fishing ask their advise on something quality for what you want to catch, or normally target...


----------

